# Job Offers



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to employ a marketing manager who speaks certain Southern African Languages. I have been to the Centro do Emprego who were very helpful. They said that they would put job offer on their national website. If no one suitable came forward after a month they would give me a letter authorising me to seek outside of Portugal. They then asked if I had anyone. I said no but asked my company in Botswana to recommend someone. They did, I took the cv etc of recommended person to the Centro Do Emprego. They are now saying that even if I receive their letter authorising me to look outside of Portugal for a worker I will have to go to Lisbon to Ministry of Foreigners and the British Consulate for permission to employ a foreigner. Is this correct? Why should British Consulate be involved?
Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where's your company registered?


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

*Hi canoeman*

My company, Quinta Tamo Unipessoal Lda, is registered in Portugal. 
Does that help?
Rgds
Tony


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then I can't see why British Consulate would be involved Lisbon SEF yes, but Portuguese company then Portuguese and EU laws operate.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Could it be because you're a British national?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shouldn't it's the company who is employer


----------

